# whipping MP



## divaxtrema (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello All!
Wondering if anyone has ever tried to whip Melt and Pour soap for a differrent effect?  I don't even know if it can be whipped.....


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 14, 2008)

I whipped it all the time. For floating soaps, frosting, etc. it can be done, but it hardens very quickly so you have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 14, 2008)

HI CCK...
Thank you very much! I thought I would ask before messing my space up....


----------



## IanT (Jul 14, 2008)

Yet again... another thing i want to learn.... to do list...


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 14, 2008)

How would you do this? If you don't mind sharing..


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 14, 2008)

I melt it in a coffee cup. not a flat bottom one, but one that gets narrower on the bottom. if that makes sense. Then I take a whisk and roll it back and forth between my palms really fast. My hubby teases me, cause I look like im rubbing 2 sticks together to make a fire. lol. but since MP hardens as soon as it is cool you have to watch it very closely. if it gets hard or too thick melt it a few secs and whip up slightly.


----------



## slightlymelted (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive tried this as well for coffee foam on top of a  "latte", and found that it you add just  an itty bit of citric acid ( say 1/4 teaspoon to 1 LB MP), it keeps it from re-hardening as much.. it will have a softer more pliable consistency longer and gives you a bit more time to play with it.


----------

